# Getting VOOM channels?



## gto5830 (Jan 7, 2007)

Having just read an article on TV Preictions by Swanni about how Direct TV may have not been "truthful" in stating that they would have 100 HD channels by the end of 2007(only have 85/Swanni), itwas noted in article that VOOM might be some of the additional channels that were to have been added or coming. Has anyone heard of this being a possibility or that we are getting this channels? I know that they are on Dish, but this would be for Direct. Thanks.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

DirecTV is active in talks to buy them at this present time. People are saying it is a move of "desperation" by DirecTV since they promised 100 national HD channels I guess? I think that is what Dish supporters are saying.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As to that whole "100HD" thing, it was always "up to 100."


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As to that whole "100HD" thing, it was always "up to 100."


They might as well have said "up to 1 million". It's the same thing.


----------



## mauijiminar (Oct 11, 2007)

Well 85 or 100 it is still better then what I had before 2006!


----------



## ItaliaVP (Jul 10, 2007)

JDubbs413 said:


> DirecTV is active in talks to buy them at this present time. People are saying it is a move of "desperation" by DirecTV since they promised 100 national HD channels I guess? I think that is what Dish supporters are saying.


Maybe buying VOOM was one of the pre-conditions Cablevision set with D* to air MSG/FSNY in HD. Sounds iffy, but it can be possible.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I think that I found the atricle (or at least a related one) if people are interested in reading it.

Did DIRECTV Fool HDTV Viewers?


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

I think D* did a pretty good job of fulfilling their promise of 100 HD Channels by the end of the year. Officially, the count as of 12/31/07 was 89 National Channels on CONUS.

68 Networks, 8 DNS, and 13 PPV = 89 Channels

If one really wanted to get technical, one could say that the count is actually 119, including the game-time only RSNs and Alternates. (Or more with all Sports Package Subscriptions combined)

I believe that if a channel does show any HD Programming then it should be considered as part of the count, even for only a few hours a day. Back in the early days of ESPN HD, they only had a handful of HD Programming available, but since it had its own dedicated channel slot in the lineup, it was indeed considered an HD Channel.

EDIT: The post above this one has a link to an article stating that the official count for D* is 87. However, they seem to have excluded the launch of Tennis Channel HD and CSTV HD on December 28, 2007, this making the official count 89.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm totally happy with DirecTV and their HD offering right now. They're working on adding more as they become available. Since I can't think of an HD channel I want that is currently offered in HD that DirecTV doesn't have, why should I complain?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I count 99 not including the BigTen alternates. And I couldn't be happier with my selection of HD...not that I don't want more HD. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=114364

Mike


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok so how can anyone complain about D* hd. It's simple really. Last year a total of twelve no 89, that doesn't incluse sports subs either. So you could count Sunday ticket, lp, ci,and ,and, and I get my locals in HD and they just added CW here, they have another Sat. going up in 61 days. Who cars about the VOOM channels really. I do't and don't want to pay an extra fee for them either. More HBO's, and ESPN news and stuff. It's all good. D*'s hrxx series is better then anyother hddvr out there INCLUDING TIVO (imho) and the CE process is good fir us D* customers as well. That's why they are getting so many new subs. To hell with Swanni. and his crap. (rant over)


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As to that whole "100HD" thing, it was always "up to 100."


No, as a matter of fact - it wasn't. They earlier said "offering 100 HD channels by the end of the year." In mid to late November they changed the language on their ads to say "up to 100 HD channels."


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As to that whole "100HD" thing, it was always "up to 100."


Other terms used: _Capacity for up to 100._


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> I think D* did a pretty good job of fulfilling their promise of 100 HD Channels by the end of the year. Officially, the count as of 12/31/07 was 89 National Channels on CONUS.
> 
> 68 Networks, 8 DNS, and 13 PPV = 89 Channels
> 
> ...


Not to make this another thread about how either provider is counting but I've always had a problem with Echostar and DirecTV including DNS stations. A large portion of the subscriber base is not eligible for DNS. In my world I'd like to see stations available to any AND all subs included in the count.

I'll leave both providers with this question... Could any DNS HD eligible sub get ALL of the HD DNS stations? Exactly my point.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't want the Voom channels, I hope they keep bandwidth available for real channels as they become available in HD. The Voom channels are HD but they just repeat the same stuff over and over.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

joed32 said:


> I don't want the Voom channels, I hope they keep bandwidth available for real channels as they become available in HD. The Voom channels are HD but they just repeat the same stuff over and over.


Kinda like all the movie channels do? Voom is great, thats the thing I miss leavin Dish net, some great flicks on there and alot of stuff without commercials, I'd love to have it back.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Not to make this another thread about how either provider is counting but I've always had a problem with Echostar and DirecTV including DNS stations. A large portion of the subscriber base is not eligible for DNS. In my world I'd like to see stations available to any AND all subs included in the count.
> 
> I'll leave both providers with this question... Could any DNS HD eligible sub get ALL of the HD DNS stations? Exactly my point.


I agree. I have always had a problem with D* including the DNS stations to the count, since your typical subscriber cannot get them all.

However, anyone can pay for and receive 111 HD Channels (Including the Game Only RSNs and Alternates).

That's a pretty good count, considering that just a few months ago, only a dozen or so HD channels were available to us.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

joed32 said:


> I don't want the Voom channels, I hope they keep bandwidth available for real channels as they become available in HD. The Voom channels are HD but they just repeat the same stuff over and over.


When D11 goes live, bandwidth availability should not be a problem. I don't mind if they do add the Voom Channels. It would be nice to have as many HD channels as possible.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

And we already have a thread giving multiple scenarios where VOOM content could be more useful if it wasn't in its current high-repeat format. A condensed VOOM geared towards DVR could be beneficial and not high-bandwidth. That could put some content repeating 4 times a month instead of four times a day.

Best of both worlds.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Not to make this another thread about how either provider is counting but I've always had a problem with Echostar and DirecTV including DNS stations. A large portion of the subscriber base is not eligible for DNS. In my world I'd like to see stations available to any AND all subs included in the count.
> 
> I'll leave both providers with this question... Could any DNS HD eligible sub get ALL of the HD DNS stations? Exactly my point.


I feel your discomfort, but this is a slippery slope. Should we maintain counts for people that only like sports programming? Should we keep a separate count for channels that are MPEG4, since the quality is so much better? Should we have a count for MPEG2 channels since those with older equipment can't receive all of the channels? Should we discount TBS and other non-OAR channels because they are horribly distorted?

If they were fake channels showing one hour of programming a month, it would be different. If the channel has content on a regular basis and is an HD channel, count it. DirecTV cannot be to blame for people not getting DNS (local stations), programmers being too stupid not to distort the picture (TBS) or people not wanting particular content (like PPV). Their job is to provide the opportunity, nothing more.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

gto5830 said:


> Having just read an article on TV Preictions by Swanni about how Direct TV may have not been "truthful" in stating that they would have 100 HD channels by the end of 2007(only have 85/Swanni), itwas noted in article that VOOM might be some of the additional channels that were to have been added or coming. Has anyone heard of this being a possibility or that we are getting this channels? I know that they are on Dish, but this would be for Direct. Thanks.


D* said that they WOULD HAVE THE CAPACITY, not that they would have. Big Diff.

also remember Sealaunch blew up so 1 less sat


----------



## RJRGator (Aug 17, 2007)

Voom is 100% pure crap and a complete waste of bandwidth in this man's opinion. I will not pay one dime to view them.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

RJRGator said:


> Voom is 100% pure crap and a complete waste of bandwidth in this man's opinion. I will not pay one dime to view them.


+1
Just more nonsense programming.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> I agree. I have always had a problem with D* including the DNS stations to the count, since your typical subscriber cannot get them all.
> 
> However, anyone can pay for and receive 111 HD Channels (Including the Game Only RSNs and Alternates).
> 
> That's a pretty good count, considering that just a few months ago, only a dozen or so HD channels were available to us.


Agree 100%


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

gregjones said:


> I feel your discomfort, but this is a slippery slope. Should we maintain counts for people that only like sports programming? Should we keep a separate count for channels that are MPEG4, since the quality is so much better? Should we have a count for MPEG2 channels since those with older equipment can't receive all of the channels? Should we discount TBS and other non-OAR channels because they are horribly distorted?
> 
> If they were fake channels showing one hour of programming a month, it would be different. If the channel has content on a regular basis and is an HD channel, count it. DirecTV cannot be to blame for people not getting DNS (local stations), programmers being too stupid not to distort the picture (TBS) or people not wanting particular content (like PPV). Their job is to provide the opportunity, nothing more.


Fair point but I ask this question again... Can any DNS HD eligible sub get ALL of the HD DNS stations?

The answer: NO

So even *IF* you include DNS in the count, you'd only be able to include 4 since that would be the absolute MAX someone could sub to *IF* DNS was even an option.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

DirecTV's count is odd. They short-change themselves.

Yes, they include DNS but they don't include the locals that replace DNS (and more in some cases) in many markets. Guess they feel saying ABC, NBC, CBS and Fox covers it.

Yes, they include PPV but they don't include all the RSNs nor do they include the sports packages like the NFL (which is not a duplicate of any other programming) or the NHL, NBA etc. (which are duplicates in most cases).

I have an HD favorites on one DVR that includes satellite locals, standard nationals, the HD Extra Pack, the movie channels and the RSNs. It stands at 104. Include the sports packages and you are way, way up there.

Sounds like the only one fooled here is Swanni.

And DirecTV, who is short-changing itself.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I read Swanni's blurb and I don't see where D* is even thinking about adding Voom channels. The only mention I see if Swanni saying "The satcaster could have reached the 100 mark by adding from up to two dozen current HD channels that have yet to find spots in DIRECTV's lineup, including a 15-channel suite from Voom Networks." 

IIRC, on an earnings call a few months ago Chase Carey said that D* would be adding HD channels that people had actually heard of, at the time that was being taken as a back handed slap towards E* and the Voom channels.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Fair point but I ask this question again... Can any DNS HD eligible sub get ALL of the HD DNS stations?
> 
> The answer: NO
> 
> So even *IF* you include DNS in the count, you'd only be able to include 4 since that would be the absolute MAX someone could sub to *IF* DNS was even an option.


Counting only 4 DNS feeds, the number is still well north of 100 then.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

RJRGator said:


> Voom is 100% pure crap and a complete waste of bandwidth in this man's opinion. I will not pay one dime to view them.


I had VOOM when it was a sat provider. Granted, it should be condensed into at most 4 channels. But they do at least get the aspect ratio correct, which is more than can be said for a number of other channels.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

What does DNS stand for?


----------



## jbraden (Mar 23, 2004)

gregjones said:


> I had VOOM when it was a sat provider. Granted, it should be condensed into at most 4 channels. But they do at least get the aspect ratio correct, which is more than can be said for a number of other channels.


And since these are HD-only, they would undoubtedly go into the "HD Extra Pack", and make it a little less embarassing for DirecTV to charge extra for this.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

mridan said:


> What does DNS stand for?


Distant Network Stations
New York and Los Angeles


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't know anything about VOOM so don't know if it is worth having or not, but I have to say I'm very satisfied with Direct's HD offering now. To tell the truth, I don't have enough time to look at everything I like that is offered now.


----------



## Tornillo (Apr 19, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> Kinda like all the movie channels do? Voom is great, thats the thing I miss leavin Dish net, some great flicks on there and alot of stuff without commercials, I'd love to have it back.


I would too. I caught "A Hard Days Night" on VOOM before I left and it was spectacular. I wish D* had VOOM.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

Yikes, what would the VOOM naysayers have to shower their standard VOOM rhetoric on if D* added the VOOM channels. That would be horrible to all those people who know little about VOOM but continue to speak negatively about it.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Some people like the 14 Voom HD channels some do not.

I think we should let EVERYONE decide on there own. DirecTV should offer it as a Movie package option for $4 to $5 a Month.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As to that whole "100HD" thing, it was always "up to 100."


Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

scottchez said:


> Some people like the 14 Voom HD channels some do not.
> 
> I think we should let EVERYONE decide on there own. DirecTV should offer it as a Movie package option for $4 to $5 a Month.


Why not add it in with the HD Extra Pack? There are no SD versions of Voom channels obviously so it would fit in well with that package.


----------



## John R. Metzger (Apr 24, 2002)

I know that many people like to complain about the Voom Channels but I honestly miss some of the ones that I used to have with Dish - the foreign movie channel and the collectible channel as well as a couple of others.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

John R. Metzger said:


> I know that many people like to complain about the Voom Channels but I honestly miss some of the ones that I used to have with Dish - the foreign movie channel and the collectible channel as well as a couple of others.


I agree, World Cinema foreign movies are worth the whole VOOM price right there.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I would hope if VOOM is ever picked up, they would create a VOOM package, because I wouldn't want it raising my rates any higher. They're just not worth it to me.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

braven said:


> I would hope if VOOM is ever picked up, they would create a VOOM package, because I wouldn't want it raising my rates any higher. They're just not worth it to me.


I say throw them in with the extra pack... Its what its for....


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

If they wanted to add VOOM channels to the Extra Pack, I wouldn't have a problem with that. Like any other channel, if they have something that might interest me, I may just watch (and I'd have a HUGE # of showings of each show to choose from!!! ). If VOOM would want to be charging enough to cause an increase in that $4.99 price point, then put them out there as another premium instead.

I was a VOOM sub way back when, and I watched from time to time, but the repetition got absolutely ridiculous when it was a product all it's own (I already had DirecTV for ST at that time, so didn't need VOOM to get all the other "cable" channels). As an add on service I could just choose to watch when something I wanted to see came on.

I wouldn't pay extra for it, though.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I say throw them in with the extra pack... Its what its for....


That's fine but keep the extra pack at it's current price.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

How are the repeats on Voom that much worse than the constant repeats on the Starz channels...or Discovery's channels for that matter? 
I think DirecTV is happy to add Non-Premium HD channels that don't cost anything extra. If it does...they may add it to HD Extra.


----------



## keithaxis (Nov 28, 2007)

I was a Voom Subscriber for the year they were alive. I loved it. Repeats. yep. but look at all the other new HD channels we now have on D*. They also show repeats (not quite four a day) and stretch on many. So adding Voom would be a huge deal to those of us who know what it is about. Some Voom channels are like a poor man's HDNet or HDNet Movies but still not a bad choice to have...

Keith


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't want DirecTV to waste bandwidth on the Voom channels, but maybe if DirecTV _buys_ Voom, they might improve the programming.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If D* had the bandwidth to add V* channels and adding them wouldn't prevent the addition of mainstream channels I don't mind if they add then, as long as there's no additional charge for it.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

RAD said:


> If D* had the bandwidth to add V* channels and adding them wouldn't prevent the addition of mainstream channels I don't mind if they add then, as long as there's no additional charge for it.


Um, yeah. We'll get them for no extra charge...I'm sure, totally.


----------



## DIRECTV-11 (Apr 2, 2007)

I wouldn't worry - I heard they loaded my internal computers with anit-VOOM protection.

:lol: 

j/k


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ken S said:


> How are the repeats on Voom that much worse than the constant repeats on the Starz channels...or Discovery's channels for that matter?


Or HGTV-HD? They must only have 6 shows repeating over and over ...


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Ken S said:


> How are the repeats on Voom that much worse than the constant repeats on the Starz channels...or Discovery's channels for that matter?
> I think DirecTV is happy to add Non-Premium HD channels that don't cost anything extra. If it does...they may add it to HD Extra.


Thats right, they are no different than any other repeat channel, the funny thing is too they are HD, unlike all these stretcho crap channels we have now


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

gto5830 said:


> Having just read an article on TV Preictions by Swanni about how Direct TV may have not been "truthful" in stating that they would have 100 HD channels by the end of 2007(only have 85/Swanni), itwas noted in article that VOOM might be some of the additional channels that were to have been added or coming. Has anyone heard of this being a possibility or that we are getting this channels? I know that they are on Dish, but this would be for Direct. Thanks.


DirecTV didn't have a whole lot of control over the crash at Sealaunch that set everyone's launches back 9 months. D11 was supposed to have been up already.


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

I would absolutely LOVE getting the voom channels for WorldSport HD. My wife would also love the kung fu movie channel, and I would like the foreign film channel as well.

I don't understand all the people who are against the channels coming. If you don't like them, don't watch them.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

GutBomb said:


> I don't understand all the people who are against the channels coming. If you don't like them, don't watch them.


I agree. Having an abundance of HD Channels is a good thing. And when D11 goes live, bandwidth should not be a problem.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I would love to see voom channels added to the extra pack only then would i add the extra pack! I refused to add it for the few channels they have in that pack now. Ive been wanting to check out the horror channel,and rave for a loooong time!!!!


----------



## Zellster (Aug 3, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> Kinda like all the movie channels do? Voom is great, thats the thing I miss leavin Dish net, some great flicks on there and alot of stuff without commercials, I'd love to have it back.


My brother in law has had Voom channels since they existed. I only really watch them at his ski condo. Monsters and other channels do repeat a lot of content but I do love the video quality and would welcome these channels into the $5 ***BS*** category DirecTV created.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I had the Voom pack for $4.95 a couple of years ago. It was offered as a premium pack.

DirecTV could offer the same thing. $4.95 or less if you sign up for the $99 pack. Maybe it would be $2 more of you had all the premium channels.

I bet for $2 everyone would sign up for it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JDubbs413 said:


> DirecTV is active in talks to buy them at this present time.


This is a false statement. Similar to the statements that Rupert Murdoch or John Malone own DIRECTV.

DIRECTV may be negotiating for carriage (or not), but it is Liberty Media that is/was in talks to acquire Rainbow Media.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Is there an extra cost for VOOM on Dish?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

DISH will have two new hd packs starting Feb 1st. 

Essential hd pack for $10.00- which gives you all the hd channels with sd equivalents in your choice of programming packs . Like the Directv hd access fee. 

Ultimate hd pack for $20.00 - gives you all the essential pack + Voom channels + hdnet, hdnet movies, Universal etc. Like the hd extra pack at 4.99+5.01 for Voom channels.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Sounds like DIRECTV is still cheaper for all of their HD offerings than DISH.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> DISH will have two new hd packs starting Feb 1st.
> 
> Essential hd pack for $10.00- which gives you all the hd channels with sd equivalents in your choice of programming packs . Like the Directv hd access fee.
> 
> Ultimate hd pack for $20.00 - gives you all the essential pack + Voom channels + hdnet, hdnet movies, Universal etc. Like the hd extra pack at 4.99+5.01 for Voom channels.


Mark Cuban took Directv to court about putting HDNet into a higher priced package. How is Dish going to get away with this packaging?


----------



## mauijiminar (Oct 11, 2007)

So this is a for sure thing???? I thought Dish bought VOOM?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Dish bought their satellite. They may have bought a small share (10%) but not even controlling interest.


----------



## Billsfan69 (Nov 9, 2007)

GutBomb said:


> I would absolutely LOVE getting the voom channels for WorldSport HD. My wife would also love the kung fu movie channel, and I would like the foreign film channel as well.
> 
> I don't understand all the people who are against the channels coming. If you don't like them, don't watch them.


Agreed. If bandwidth isn't an issue by all means put them on. They wouldn't be any different than what we have now. You will find things you want to see. Other channels you will probably rarely watch.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

projectorguru said:


> Thats right, they are no different than any other repeat channel, the funny thing is too they are HD, unlike all these stretcho crap channels we have now


Except that the Voom content never changes. Not that I could tell anyway, with the one exception being the gaming channel. I think Voom is a waste of bandwidth and would be disappointed if D* picked it up. After a couple of months you've seen everything.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Please......not........the.......Voom.....channels.... 

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

IMO- The Voom of old was spectacular! The Voom of now--blah!!

I would much rather wait this out. For Example, the Outdoor Channel could be added to HD. I see from another thread that that is highly likely. There is the Wealth Channel that is in HD. The Disney Channels are scheduled, etc. 

I don't believe VOOM has enough muscle to buy the kind of movies that it needs to really make an impact with what they offer. They aren't a Sony or a Paramount that has vast store rooms filled with film. Rather, they are a little company that spun off of a defunked satellite service. 

The only thing that they could do to become impressive is buy a bunch of HD cameras and go out and do like Discovery HD does. They could go to the fashion shows, the road races, the movie concerts (and produce quality products). Why they haven't started to do that MORE, I really don't know. If they are going to expand, I think that is what they are going to have to do. Until then, I don't want them. And please note... when VOOM was a Sat company, I had them and really liked it. As things are now? Forget it, I say.. Let Dish Network keep them all. They offer endless repeats. If you want to just watch any old thing, and it doesn't matter, just as long as it is HD content, do it NOW, with what we currently have. It certainly isn't anything LESS than VOOM!


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

It is amazing how people attach their arguments against Dish to VOOM. The VOOM channels make an attempt at the same market that HDNet and HDNet Movies targets. Are they repeated more than the HDNet channels? Yes. But they have a lot more value to me and to a lot of customers than some of the stretched-content, commercial-laden channels we have now.

People bashed VOOM consistently to deride Dish's offering. I get that. That battle is over and DirecTV won. Getting OAR HD content on DirecTV should be a goal. There is a perfect place for it in the HD Extra Pack. 

DirecTV: find out if it's all or nothing with the channel selection.

For the critics of the content, the primary problem in obtaining content is in paying for it. More paying subscribers = more money to the channels. More money to the channels = better content. This is exactly the same rationale that Cuban uses for HDNet and why he was so upset that they had been moved into a higher tier.

Even in the HD Extra Pack, this would constitute a significant increase in installed households. VOOM failed as a sat service because they could not keep enough customers. VOOM will fail as a set of channels if they can't keep enough installed households. If you want more HD content, every incremental step is worth it.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

okietekkie said:


> Sounds like DIRECTV is still cheaper for all of their HD offerings than DISH.


Not true if you only watch HD channels, as E* announced an HD only package for $29.99.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

DanoP said:


> Except that the Voom content never changes. Not that I could tell anyway, with the one exception being the gaming channel. I think Voom is a waste of bandwidth and would be disappointed if D* picked it up. After a couple of months you've seen everything.


Sure does, my parents still have it, and I watch it with them when over there, its no different than the movie channels, and others that repeat, except they are not stretched and crapped up


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

heisman said:


> Not true if you only watch HD channels, as E* announced an HD only package for $29.99.


where?


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As to that whole "100HD" thing, it was always "up to 100."


I thought the same thing Stuart but when I looked up the original press releases, it does say "100 HD channels by years end". It changed to "up to 100 HD channels" as the "end" got closer.

Not complaining as I appreciate what they have given and am a happy camper. It's why I "converted" and became ONE with D* in November.

As to the VOOM channels, I would like to see them added. I would expect to see them added to the HD Extra pack since they seem niche channels, but that would make that pack a little more worthwhile.

I just wish they would get the Mobile/Pensacola LIL HDs up (DMA 61).


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

For DirecTV to be the true HD leader I think they should at least offer all available HD channels.

This means they should at least off the Voom HD package at $4 to $5 a month like a movie channel package.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

heisman said:


> Not true if you only watch HD channels, as E* announced an HD only package for $29.99.


Except with the lack of content and repeating content, I still sometimes watch SD channels.


----------



## mauijiminar (Oct 11, 2007)

Is D still maybe getting the VOOM channels?


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

I doubt they'd offer it for any less than $10-$12 per month. I'd still rather them hold on to the bandwidth until some more compelling HD channels come on line.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

man_rob said:


> I doubt they'd offer it for any less than $10-$12 per month. I'd still rather them hold on to the bandwidth until some more compelling HD channels come on line.


+1. If the Voom channels were that good I would think that someone besides E* and Cablevision would offer them.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Not to make this another thread about how either provider is counting but I've always had a problem with Echostar and DirecTV including DNS stations.


E* doesn't include DNS as they don't offer them.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RAD said:


> +1. If the Voom channels were that good I would think that someone besides E* and Cablevision would offer them.


Voom actually reaches a larger market than that. They claim six countries. I think it may be more of a Lin or PBS issue about carrying everything. DIRECTV may be the only other carrier that could carry all of them.

The sad part is that after all of the stock trading and buy-outs, VOOM could be pushed on DIRECTV by Liberty Media making the DIRECTV anti-VOOM policy look silly.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

Well hopefully if Liberty Media, or whomever buys them, they bump up the Voom programming a notch. There's a reason why the service failed on it's own. Why repeat the same mistakes, and expect a better outcome?


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> Voom actually reaches a larger market than that. They claim six countries. I think it may be more of a Lin or PBS issue about carrying everything. DIRECTV may be the only other carrier that could carry all of them.
> 
> The sad part is that after all of the stock trading and buy-outs, VOOM could be pushed on DIRECTV by Liberty Media making the DIRECTV anti-VOOM policy look silly.


Very true, but policies change when ownership changes.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

harsh said:


> Voom actually reaches a larger market than that. They claim six countries.


I don't care about other countries, the point is that in the good old US, out of all the other companies that pipe content into the homes only two, Dish which helped bail out Rainbow Media by purchasing their satellite and Cablevision which started Voom are the only two companies that carry it. If the content was that compelling the I would think AT&T and Verizon would have picked them up to help sell the HD content on their new video delivery systems.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RAD said:


> If the content was that compelling the I would think AT&T and Verizon would have picked them up to help sell the HD content on their new video delivery systems.


You're assuming that AT&T and Verizon have the capacity. We know that Verizon doesn't. AT&T delivers VOOM to the DISH bundled customers and their uVerse base is smaller than some cable franchises.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

harsh said:


> You're assuming that AT&T and Verizon have the capacity. We know that Verizon doesn't. AT&T delivers VOOM to the DISH bundled customers and their uVerse base is smaller than some cable franchises.[/QUOTE)
> 
> Verizon will have the capacity.
> http://newscenter.verizon.com/press-releases/verizon/2007/verizon-plans-fivefold.html
> ...


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Hound said:


> Voom is very good. Would be a nice *addition* on D*. However, Voom has to be an afterthought when your main interest in programming is not on. If you go looking for something on Voom every day, a sub will be disappointed. Its good for channel surfing say once a week.


(fyp)

I agree with this. If there were no bandwidth issues, etc. I think it would be nice to have the Voom channels available for just the reason you stated - to flesh out the viewing experience. I had Voom way back when it was it's own game, and quickly found that I really wasn't watching much at all - sometimes going weeks at a time without even tuning to it (I also had DirecTV at the same time and 95+% of my viewing was via DirecTV). There was an occasional movie on Monsters or a few of the other channels that I would watch.

I just can't see having them in their own Premium suite of channes (like HBO, Showtime, etc.) unless the price point was very low. No way I would spend in the neighborhood of $10 a month for a Voom channel package - that would be a complete waste of my money. Offer them in the HD Extra Pack at the current $4.99 a month and I'm sure I'd record some of their content from time to time. But it would be just that - stumbling on the occasional offering that I would have interest in.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> (fyp)
> 
> I agree with this. If there were no bandwidth issues, etc. I think it would be nice to have the Voom channels available for just the reason you stated - to flesh out the viewing experience. I had Voom way back when it was it's own game, and quickly found that I really wasn't watching much at all - sometimes going weeks at a time without even tuning to it (I also had DirecTV at the same time and 95+% of my viewing was via DirecTV). There was an occasional movie on Monsters or a few of the other channels that I would watch.
> 
> I just can't see having them in their own Premium suite of channes (like HBO, Showtime, etc.) unless the price point was very low. No way I would spend in the neighborhood of $10 a month for a Voom channel package - that would be a complete waste of my money. Offer them in the HD Extra Pack at the current $4.99 a month and I'm sure I'd record some of their content from time to time. But it would be just that - stumbling on the occasional offering that I would have interest in.


I would pick up HD pack for $5 and Voom. I would also pay $10 for Voom, if to get Voom you needed HD pack at $5 and an additional $5 for Voom. But I agree, a lot of people would not pay $10. If the bandwidth is available, should be added.
E* is supposedly going to offer Voom as a second $10 add on after the $10
basic HD pack starting 2/1. Voom's sub numbers are published every quarter in
the Cablevision financial statements in one of the footnotes. After E* starts
offering Voom as a $10 add on, I predict the Voom subs will drop. We can confirm
it with the Cablevision financial statements later on in the year. As of 9/30/07,
E* had only 900,000 Voom subs which is evidence to me that E* HD penetration is
the lowest of the big MVPs (D*, Comcast, Cablevision, etc.).


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Ken S said:


> How are the repeats on Voom that much worse than the constant repeats on the Starz channels...or Discovery's channels for that matter?
> I think DirecTV is happy to add Non-Premium HD channels that don't cost anything extra. If it does...they may add it to HD Extra.


Since November, Voom has gone to the dogs. Their movie channels have downgraded their programming to TWO MOVIES A DAY. I just left E* and have to say Voom has become a major disappointment. And the movies they do decide to play are crap. Monsters HD used to be wonderful. Now it's not worth crap. To say that they are no worse than Starz or HBO is insane. The premiums do repeat movies but they play more than two movies a day. And some are pretty good.


----------

